# AS or NASM



## h3z (Feb 8, 2013)

Which assembler is best suited for most situations ?
Is there another ?
Or does it matter ?


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 9, 2013)

Personally I prefer FASM, it's great.

But it all depends what do you want to do.

P.S.
I love A86 assemblers syntax, too bad it's unmaintained (at least it looks like that) Windows/DOS only binary blob.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 9, 2013)

the advantage of AS (If I remember correctly) is that it can read C header files


----------



## h3z (Feb 9, 2013)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> Personally I prefer FASM, it's great.
> 
> But it all depends what do you want to do.
> 
> ...



How could I forget FASM ? Thanks


----------

